# Why MINIMUM 17" counter depth for clearance?



## Yikes (Sep 20, 2016)

ADA / CBC 11B-305.3 requires 30"x48" ground clearance for maneuvering.  For example, a washing machine would require a 30"x48" parallel approach, centered on the machine.  When I have an adjacent counter as per the illustration below, this parallel space can include knee and toe clearance underneath the counter per section 306, but here's the strange question: does the counter also need a MINIMUM depth of 17" in order to qualify the 30"x48" clearance at the washing machine?  If so, how does having a minimum depth on the counter (as compared to no counter at all) help the use of the washing machine?
(I only want to use a 15" deep counter, for other reasons.)

The illustration below is a composite of two CBC figures to illustrate the point.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Yikes (Sep 21, 2016)

Mark, thanks but perhaps I'm not explaining my situation well.  See illustration (plan view) below:  I'm trying to fit a washing machine (pale red) and a shelf into an existing space (black lines are walls), and I only have enough room for a 16" deep shelf/counter (pale blue).  The toes of the wheelchair will extend under the shelf.  Is that OK, even though the shelf is only 16", instead of the 17" minimum?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 22, 2016)

Make it a folding shelf and it cen meet the minimums


----------

